# ASTER live steam 2-4-0 Jumbo



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

At Thurnby we have enjoyed a large variation of motive power during this last year steaming everything from Cab Forwards to Garratts and covering pretty well all of the popular maufacturers.

The Aster Jumbo's have been one of our favorites and very attractive little engines they are. To compensate for their size, Aster supplied them in 1:22.5 scale (shades of LGB with narrow gauge) and they were available in three alternative liveries. Picture shown in LMS crimson lake.

Engines were meths fired in the Aster tradition (although my Aster Bigboy is gas fired!) with two cylinders and slip eccentric valve gear.

It was as long ago as 1998,( time flys) when they first became available, so would be enthusiasts must look towards the pre-owned market nowadays.
Aster web site might ge a good start?


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I also like this engine a lot after I saw it running at diamondhead 2 years ago, 1 engine I would like to add to my collection someday (coaches too)...


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By main131 on 30 Dec 2009 05:20 AM 

The Aster Jumbo's have been one of our favorites and very attractive little engines they are. To compensate for their size, Aster supplied them in 1:22.5 scale (shades of LGB with narrow gauge) and they were available in three alternative liveries. Picture shown in LMS crimson lake.







Dear Main 131,
Isn't that interesting, as I had always thought that they were made to 1:32 'correct' scale.
Well, something new learned every day.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

I also thought it was 1:32. If it is in 1:22.5 that would make it a NG model and I would have to doubt the claimed 90 mph speeds. ( per the articles on Southern Steam Trains web site) who also lists it as 1:32. ????


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

The engine does look a bit big compared to the coaches in the background (which are presumably either 1:32 or 10mm scale), but that could just be the perspective. The buffers on the tender seem to line up with the buffers on the coach coupled up behind her, and the cab roofline seems to line up prototypically with the coach's roofline too (here's a prototype photo for comparison: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:7...ll_150.jpg). 


Here's a photo of an Aster Jumbo sitting next to a 1:32 scale Aster King George V, giving a good size comparison. It also gives a good view of the engine's proportions relative to the track gauge. That doesn't look like narrow gauge to me! It's possible that Aster may have stretched the scale beyond true 1:32, but they certainly didn't go any larger than 10mm or 1:30.


----------



## Captain Dan (Feb 7, 2008)

FYI, I just checked my Aster LNWR Jumbo. The Aster box shows 1:32. The wheels are close (within 2 scale inches) to specks for 1:32. I also put it next to my Aster Schools and the Jumbo is considerably smaller.
And yes, it is a great looking engine!
Dan


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Gorgeous engine. U.K. profile rules.


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Captain Dan on 30 Dec 2009 01:49 PM 
FYI, I just checked my Aster LNWR Jumbo. The Aster box shows 1:32. The wheels are close (within 2 scale inches) to specks for 1:32. I also put it next to my Aster Schools and the Jumbo is considerably smaller.
And yes, it is a great looking engine!
Dan

The Schools were large engines by comparison to the Jumbo and ofcourse were designed and built years afterin a different age, so you would expect the two to be non compatable size wise.

The coaches in the picture are 1:32 and are from this later period.
I submit that the Jumbo looks well with these modern coaches indicating that the engine is larger than 1;32.

If it says 1;32 on the box one would assume that it was that scale.
My information came from the original Aster review so it is a bit confusing.
I will post the same on a UK forum and see who picks me up?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Evening, Trevor. You know me, anything for a quiet life, but I just can't agree with you about the scale of the Aster LNWR Precedent/Jumbo. I am with Mr Pantage and the others here with regard to the scale of this fine little loco. 

Let's do a check - Measuring the drive wheels of the model = 63mm, and comparing them mathematically with the real thing - 81 inches, the scale comes out at 1/32.657. 

Near enough to 1/32nd for most folks. 

Here's the workings - 

Actual diameter of wheel = 81 inches, converted into mm = 81 x 25.4 = 2057.4mm 

Divide THAT figure by 63 and you get 32.657142. 

S'easy. 

Best 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Trevor

Have you been overdoing the Christmas alcoholic beverages again? Gettiung into the "Spirit of Christmas" means something else you know.

Anyway The Aster Jumbno is 1/32nd scale and I can tell you that with certainty since it was me and a couple of friends who crawled all over the preserved loco 'Hardwicke' at the NRM York and supplied the drawings and data from which this model was developed.

They are excellent little locos which can pull much more than you think. For a nice little YouTube please click

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZm03uEJB-0


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew, any advice on how you get them to go at a reasonable speed. I bought a factory built 'Snowdon" and recently found an unmade kit 'Novelty" but I can only get them to go either not at all or a scalle 200mph........

Robert


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Andrew 
I heard from a reliable source that the preserved York engine had some serious mods. carried out some years ago now. 
When did you scale it? 
Trevor


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Ho Ho Trevor, still on the Christmas Spirits I see! 

Robert, the secret with the Jumbo is to make sure it is really well run-in (does that translate into US English?) and then really work on getting a good balance between regulator (throttle) and by-pass valve. Also 4 or 5 fairly heavy carriages does hold the loco back from overspeed racing.


----------

